# Liebling der Woche



## Heiko (26 Juli 2011)

Ich habe einen Liebling der Woche gefunden:


----------



## DaumenHoch2011 (10 Oktober 2011)

Wow, ein tolles Lied, gefällt mir gut! Wenn ich das Video sehe wird mir bitter kalt!  Muß Liebe schön sein!


----------



## Heiko (10 Oktober 2011)

DaumenHoch2011 schrieb:


> Wow, ein tolles Lied, gefällt mir gut! Wenn ich das Video sehe wird mir bitter kalt!  Muß Liebe schön sein!


Steht auch bei mir nach wie vor ganz oben auf der Hitliste. Schöner Satzgesang, tolles Video.

Hier noch ein paar Infos zur Entstehung des Lieds:
http://www.theboot.com/2011/03/01/zac-brown-band-colder-weather-lyrics/


----------

